# MIME ?audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin?, où es-tu?



## jeanbiboo (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas un as du mac mais je découvre de plus en plus et vous allez peut-être pouvoir m'aider... s'il vous plaît! ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on me demande mime ceci ou mime cela pour voir une BO ou comme à l'instant l'extrait du blabla bush-kerry, où j'ai été informé que :

La page ?TV5 - Infos - Le journal de TV5, l'actualité mondiale en vidéo? contient des éléments de type MIME ?audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin?. Comme le module correspondant à ce type MIME n?est pas installé, vous ne pourrez pas afficher ces éléments.

   Alors je suis allé sur le site de Mac pour télécharger quicktime 6,5,1, et on me demande encore ce mime-audio-etc...

   Que faire, que faire??

jeanbiboo


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

Il te faut pour cela installer RealOne, tu pourrais le télécharger chez Real. Ensuite tu vas sur Free RealPlayer, en-haut à droite.


----------



## jeanbiboo (12 Octobre 2004)

bon, ben merci alors!!!


----------



## Muriel2 (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle et j'ai le même problème que Jeanbiboo. En faisant des recherches au sujet de ce fameux "mime", j'ai découvert votre forum et j'en suis bien contente.
Je suis donc allée voir sur Real comme indiquée dans la réponse faite à Jeanbiboo mais, malheureusement, je ne comprends pas l'anglais. De plus, je ne suis pas sur free mais sur Aol.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider et me dire ce que je dois faire sur le site Real et après avoir téléchargé ce petit plugin.

Merci de vos réponse.


----------

